# 2BR OCEAN SIDE TOWNHOUSE IN DUCK ON NC'S OUTER BANKS~6/9-6/16 $700



## Egret1986 (Apr 25, 2018)

https://www.spmresorts.com/north-carolina/item/ocean-pines.html

OCEAN PINES RESORT 
1445 DUCK ROAD
DUCK, NC

JUNE 9-16, 2018

TWO BEDROOM, TWO BATHROOM, FULL KITCHEN, TWO DECKS, WASHER AND DRYER, SLPS 6

7-NIGHT RENTAL ONLY.

NO PETS.

$700


----------



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2018)

Unit is an end unit townhouse.  It is located ocean side in a residential area of Duck.


----------



## bluehende (May 3, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> Unit is an end unit townhouse.  It is located ocean side in a residential area of Duck.


Do you know how far it is from the beach?


----------



## Egret1986 (May 4, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Do you know how far it is from the beach?



I just did "Upload a File" for the resort map.  It is Unit F4.  A 1/4 mile, I guess.  Five minute walk.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 8, 2018)

Golf, anyone?

Duck Woods Country Club
50 South Dogwood Trail
Southern Shores, NC 27949
252-261-2609
18-hole championship course designed by Ellis Maple. Bentgrass greens. Bermuda fairways. Full service clubhouse with golf shop, lounge, dining and banquet facilities. Golf, tennis and swimming facilities also offered.

Nags Head Golf Links
5615 S Seachase Dr
Nags Head, NC 27959
800-851-9404, 252-441-8073
Located off the US 158 Bypass, Milepost 15. This 18-hole Scottish-style championship course was designed by Bob Moore. Bentgrass greens and Bermuda fairways complement the landscape and remain in good playing condition year-round. Clubhouse features a restaurant and bar, The Players Grille and a golf shop. Open year round.

Sea Scape Golf Links
300 Eckner Street
Kitty Hawk, NC 27949
252-261-2158
18-hole championship course around the edge of the Kitty Hawk Maritime Forest. Beautiful view of the sea. Designed by former PGA tour player and Masters Champion Art Wall. Pro shop and restaurant on premises.

The Currituck Golf Club
1 Clubhouse Dr
Corolla, NC 27927
252-453-9400
Designed by Rees Jones. Ranked #24 in NC by Golf Digest

Kilmarlic Golf Club
215 West Side Ln.
Powell's Point, NC 27966
252-491-4220
18-hole golf course. Approximately 11 miles from Duck, NC. Picturesque golf course situated among 605 acres of maritime forest and wetlands.

The Pointe Golf Club
308 Pointe Club Drive
Powells Point, NC 27966
252-491-8388
18-hole golf course. Approximately 11 miles from Duck, NC. Sister course to The Carolina Club.

The Carolina Club
127 Carolina Club Dr.
Grandy, NC
252-453-3588
18-hole golf course. Approximately 21 miles from Duck, NC. Sister course to The Pointe Golf Club.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 14, 2018)

Unique Shopping

*Shopping in Duck NC*
*Including Southern Shores*

If there’s one thing the town of Duck, NC, is known for, besides the beach, it’s shopping. Duck is definitely the place to go when you’re longing for a little retail recreation.

Duck shopping is a far cry from shopping in a mall or in a superstore, where homogeneity rules. Duck boutiques and specialty shops are unique and individually owned, and each reflects the personality of its owners. The nice thing is that the shops in Duck are clustered together within a half-mile stretch, so you can park the car and walk from place to place. And the town recently constructed a beautiful, meandering soundfront boardwalk to help you move safely among the shops.

https://duckncguide.com/shopping


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 15, 2018)

This is an amazing deal.  I wish we could take it ourselves.  People are nuts to not take that week.  This is where I want to go next year, late spring.  I would take it in a heartbeat, if we didn't already have plans for Orlando.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 20, 2018)

Explore the northern-most beaches in a 4x4!

"There are few beaches along the East Coast that are as rustic, desolate and isolated as the 11 miles of shoreline that lies just north of Corolla, and longtime northern Outer Banks fans wouldn't have it any other way. The Carova area, also known informally as the "4WD Beaches," can only be accessed by a 4WD vehicle, as the name would suggest, from a sand ramp located at the very edge of Corolla's town borders. Though there are ample rental homes in the region, ranging from soundside cottages with fantastic Currituck Sound access to 18+ bedroom oceanfront mansions, there are no commercial businesses, no restaurants, no major amenities, and virtually no distractions apart from the miles of undeveloped seashores. This region is known for its exceptional solitude, great shelling, solid surf fishing, and occasional visits by the local wild horses, and visitors will find no shortage of open space to spread out a beach towel. Vacationers who didn't bring a 4WD vehicle along to explore the shore can even rent a Jeep for the day, or embark on a guided tour of the area which covers the sand from the town line to the Virginia state line, located miles away."


----------



## Egret1986 (May 24, 2018)

No longer available.  Rented on eBay $700.


----------

